# Sargent Jack Plane, Stanley/Bailey No 4 & No7



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

I just picked up these 3 planes at a local "collectors". He collects mostly flea market stuff, but I saw these 3 planes over the summer and caught him at out at his barn today. They have a little bit of surface rust, staining, but the blades are still sharp and the handles ar smooth as a baby's ass. I'm hoping to bring them back to life and put them to use and could use some advice from someone familiar with these planes. Thanks in advance...


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like they are in fairly good shape so tuning them shouldn't be too much of a chore. Shoot some pictures of them and we can better help you evaluate exactly what you need to do in refurbishing them.

Here is a link to a restore thread by Dave Paine. His thread (and others) have lots of details on plane restoration. If your planes just have surface rust and most of the Japanning is intact, you will probably only need to use some Scotch Brite pads or wet/dry paper with some lubricant to clean it off.

Other steps in tuning the plane include: flattening the sole, flattening the back of the iron, honing the iron and maybe a little sanding on the chip breaker to make sure it is making good contact with the iron. 

Rather than going into detail on each of these steps, I'd recommend you spend a little time reading through some of the threads on restoration, sharpening and tuning planes - there are lots of them to choose from. After you've done some of that, you'll have a better idea what steps to take in tuning your planes and probably have a list of specific questions we can help you answer.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/

Have fun!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations on the new planes. These are a very useful set.

Thanks to trc65 for linking my latest bench plane restore thread. The No. 7 in that thread has just come back from being sand blasted.

This was the previous restoration of a Stanley No. 4.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/plane-restore-round-3-a-47883/


This one has a restoration of my first Sargent, a 408, an equivalent of a Stanley No. 3 and a Stanley No. 5. Not a lot of differences in the process, only the details of the tote and knob shape. Not relevant if yours are in good shape.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/index2/

As trc65 said, read through the threads, see which steps are relevant for you.

I have been using oxalic acid for rust removal recently.

Oxalic acid is an inexpensive method of rust removal which does not attack paint, chrome, nickel plating etc. In the stores ask for Wood Bleach. In my local hardware store this was with the wood finishing products and not the bleach products. Cost about $8.

I use 1 heaped tablespoon per gallon. The solution works better if warmed. I put the items in a large ziplock bag add the oxalic acid and put the ziplock back in a paint tray and leave near a window for the sun to provide the heat. I use the paint tray in case the bag leaks. A leak can happen, so be prepared. I use a ziplock bag to prevent the solution from evaporating.

Leave the components in the solution for at least 12 hours.

Clean off any dirt or grime using dishwasher liquid or hand cleaner. I use hand cleaner and an old tooth brush. The oxalic acid will not remove the dirt or grime or any rust under such a covering.

It is worthwhile learning how to sharpen the blades. They may look sharp but it is always worthwhile to check.

I will be happy to help answer any questions about the earlier threads or your specific planes.


----------

